# Juwelenschleifen, Sockel für alle Items?



## Mahkah (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Beta-Tester, unzwar ob auch allen alten Items Sockel für Juwelen zugefügt wurden. Und wenn ja nach welchen Prinzip?
Je nach höherem Level des Items mehr Sockel?
Und wonach geht es welche Farbe die Sockel haben?

Hoffe die Frage wurde nicht schon wo anders beantwortet, aber würde mich sehr interessieren.


Mfg mahkah


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Da ich nicht zu den glücklichen Beta-Spieler gehöre, kann ich dir nur auf den 2. Teil eine Antwort geben:

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, passt jedes Juwel in jeden Sockel.
Wenn die Farben aber übereinstimmen, gibt es zusätzliche Boni auf die Items.



Alle Angaben mit beschränkter Haftung ^.^


----------



## Mahkah (23. Oktober 2006)

vielen dank für die antwort soweit^^

hab mir grad die beta-items angeguckt und musste feststellen, dass nur sehr wenige mit sockeln ausgestattet sind. gibt einige grüne teile mit sockel dafür wenig epic mit sockel, also scheint es sich hier doch nicht um eine zweite "verzauberungs" - möglichkeit zu handeln..
hatte ja gehoffe low level chars damit noch etwas verbessern zu können, sieht aber schlecht aus.
hab grad so im überblick sockel für kopf, schulter, brust, armschienen, hände, gürtel, hose und füße entdeckt, also alle kleidungsteile.

hoffe es kann noch jmd mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Dínendal (24. Oktober 2006)

scheint ja dann auch ganz erlich so, als würde ab bc juwelenschleifen der profitabelste beruf werden...
mal sehen, wie das denn wird mit der dropprate etc., sprich, wie leicht man an eine waffe mit juwelenslot kommt!


----------



## Pi91 (28. Oktober 2006)

Nein, soweit ich weiß wurden den alten Items keine Sockel hinzugefügt. Das ist nur bei bestimmten neuen Items der Fall, also nicht bei allen.
Und soweit ich dann noch weiß gibts immer nur einen Sockel da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## jiron (28. Oktober 2006)

Was die Anzahl der gesockelten Items angeht: Das kann sich ja noch ändern, wir sind erst in der Beta.


----------



## Exodar (6. November 2006)

Man soll ja auch einige neue Items herstellen können, die dann auch nen Sockel haben. Aber wie gesagt, wir sind erst in der Beta und es kann sich noch VIEL ändern^^


----------



## jiron (7. November 2006)

Dínendal schrieb:


> scheint ja dann auch ganz erlich so, als würde ab bc juwelenschleifen der profitabelste beruf werden...
> mal sehen, wie das denn wird mit der dropprate etc., sprich, wie leicht man an eine waffe mit juwelenslot kommt!


Der profitabelste Beruf?
Wie profitabel kann ein Beruf sein, wenn es dann hunderte Spieler gibt, die dann diesen Beruf ausüben werden, weil ihn ja jeder will? Ich denke, die Preise der Herkömmlichen Objekte werden nach einiger Zeit ziemlich im Keller landen, weil das Angebot so groß sein wird.


----------



## Kaizu (23. Juli 2007)

n wie ist das resultat jetzt?!

an die richtig dicken teile kommt man auf einigen servern garnicht ran da dort nochkein bzw wird kein tempel oder ähnliches gerockt... 

und falls doch irgendwann werden erst mal die gilden leute versorgt und dann kommen sie ins AH zu mörder preisen -.-


----------



## Dårkness2 (26. Juli 2007)

bei mir auf dem server gibt es kaum sehr gute sockelsteine, leider ich hoffe das wird noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

Bei usn auf dem Server schmeißen alle nurnoch mit Sockel herum, jeder unterbietet den anderen, hauptsache ich bekomme schnell Kohle.

Zwischendurch hat man dadurch nen blauen Sockel für weniger als 20g im AH, meiner meinung nahc also viel zu günstig.

Nja... geringe nachfrage, großes Angebot, das treibt die Preise immer runter. =)


----------

